# Smoking in Iraq



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

My buddy Matt took a pic of me smoking a 5 Vegas Relic and then decided to take a self portrait.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like you guys took a well deserved break for some rest and relaxation, Tim.

Stay safe brother!


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

All I can say is: "Enjoy! Enjoy!...Enjoy!" You guys deserve it.

Come home safe!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Haha! Nice Tim!

You guys be careful over there & enjoy those sticks!:smoke:

Take care bro...


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Enjoy it man, stay safe and thanks for your service.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad you are getting a little R&R. Stay safe.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Im glad to see you men enjoying some R&R. Thank you so very much for your courage and service. Stay safe and may the lord be with you. 
Brian..


----------

